
Google and Amazon say they have removed gun-related shopping results - neo4sure
https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/06/tech/google-amazon-gun-related-shopping-results/index.html
======
mtmail
Not sure what is new specifically. It's already against their marketplace
terms to sell them. The headline makes it sound like it was proactive, but
"they removed the listings when they were alerted to their existence." sounds
reactive.

~~~
neo4sure
Yes, I guess its another CNN article trying to get clicks. But I think this is
getting more serious now.

